# Kindle Could more than Double your risk of Cancer and Tumours!



## beckybecky (Sep 11, 2010)

Kindle Could more than double your risk of getting Cancer !

i just read this and I am very concerned :-

"Study Links Brain Cancer to Children Using Cell Phones
Tuesday March 17, 2009
People who begin using mobile phones before age 20 are more than five times as likely to develop a malignant brain tumor, according to an international group of scientists who studied the effects of electromagnetic fields and radio frequency radiation on living cells and human health.

T_he team examined the results of 15 studies from health researchers in six different countries, and reported their findings in the journal Pathophysiology._ The scientists also called on nations worldwide to adopt tougher safety standards for mobile phone use and to issue warnings about the potential danger of cell phone radiation, particularly for children.

Dr. Lennart Hardell, an oncologist from University Hospital in Sweden, found that after one or more years of cell phone use, the risk of brain cancer in people who begin using mobile phones before they t_*urn 20 is 5.2 times greater than for the general population*_. For people who begin using mobile phones later in life, the risk of a malignant brain tumor is 1.4 times greater...

http://environment.about.com/b/2009/03/17/study-finds-cell-phones-increase-brain-cancer-risks-in-children.htm

It shows that in essence cell phone industry funded studies find no link with tumors and cancers and cell phones but 75% of _non industry funded studies find a clear link between cell phones and cancer and tumors._

The kindle has both wi-fi and a 3G connection and when you carry a call phone and a kindle you are doubling your risk of cancers and tumors.Even more than doubling as the kindle has both wi-fi and 3G.

This is very worrying and people should take note.Also remember people could put the kindle under their pillow and effectively fry their brain silently though the night.

_*"What stands out is the consistency of the association of exposure and disease," said Dr. David Carpenter, director of the Institute for Health & the Environment at the University at Albany and a co-author of the report. "The evidence, as I see it, is sufficiently strong that there needs to be public warnings..."*_

http://oem.bmj.com/content/early/2007/04/04/oem.2006.029751.abstract

http://emf.mercola.com/sites/emf/archive/2010/02/09/new-study-confirms-electrical-pollution-from-cell-phones-and-wifi-is-hazardous.aspx


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll try not to use my Kindle by holding it to my ear.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

beckybecky said:


> This is very worrying and people should take note.Also remember people could put the kindle under their pillow and effectively fry their brain silently though the night.


This is also a great way to fry your Kindle.


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

I personally leave the wireless off unless I need to sync or download a book, so I'm not terribly worried about this.


----------



## sams (Aug 26, 2010)

Who keeps their Kindles/Nooks/Sonys/whatever under their pillow anyway?


----------



## beckybecky (Sep 11, 2010)

sams said:


> Who keeps their Kindles/Nooks/Sonys/whatever under their pillow anyway?


you read in bed and leave it next to your pillow on the table.

you carry in your jacket pocket next to your heart where it could disrupt heart signals and cause lung cancer.

did you even read the studies.

This is a very serious health issue.


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

You mention that the kindle has wifi and 3g and that this is the reason the cell phone study could apply to kindles too.  The only problem with that argument is that we've been hearing about cell phones and tumors long before the invention of the smart phone--which have wifi and 3g.  So we can assume that it's not the wifi or 3g that could be linked to cancer in cell phones.

thus, the study really has nothing to do with kindles or other ereaders.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have more serious things to worry about than this.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

my tin foil hat protects me from all this


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Darn, I'll have to take it out from under my pillow . . . I guess the osmosis thing won't be a good idea


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

beckybecky said:


> you read in bed and leave it next to your pillow on the table.
> 
> you carry in your jacket pocket next to your heart where it could disrupt heart signals and cause lung cancer.
> 
> ...


No it is not. Personally, I think it is silly. You can turn off the 3G or WiFi when you are using it. Even if you leave the 3G or WiFi, you don't hold a Kindle next to your head and most people carry their Kindles in purses or briefcases which probably shield what ever signal might cause cancer.

So many things are going to give me cancer or kill me that I get tired worrying about it. I think I will focus on eating healthy and exercising and not worry if my Kindle is going to kill me. If you think that your Kindle is going to give you cancer then return it.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

The scary details quoted above also leave out things like real numbers. 5.3 times more likely doesn't convey any info.

If the average person has, for example, a .001% chance of getting the described cancer and the Kindle user is .0053% likely, that's 5.3 times more likely! But numerically it's statistically insignificant. It's trivial. These numbers mean nothing without hard numbers.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I've seen articles that talk about the cell phone cancer thing, and they all talk about it being held to the ear, and say that if you use a headset instead of holding it to your ear for long periods, it isn't an issue.

I assume that no one holds their Kindle to their ear for hours at a time.


----------



## beckybecky (Sep 11, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> No it is not. Personally, I think it is silly. You can turn off the 3G or WiFi when you are using it. Even if you leave the 3G or WiFi, you don't hold a Kindle next to your head and most people carry their Kindles in purses or briefcases which probably shield what ever signal might cause cancer.
> 
> So many things are going to give me cancer or kill me that I get tired worrying about it. I think I will focus on eating healthy and exercising and not worry if my Kindle is going to kill me. If you think that your Kindle is going to give you cancer then return it.


You think cancer is silly? Did you know that 520000 people die in America from Cancer every year.520000 is nearly 1/2 a million.
Count all the headstones.

How many 9/11's is that I ask you? That is the equivalent of 3 planes crashing into a world trade centre every day!

1 in 3 get cancer nowadays.It is everywhere due to the huge electro/chemical environmental pollution.

The food,the deodorants,the household cleaning products,the pot and pans coated with teflon,the plastic drinks bottles giving you biphenol toxins.cell phones,transformers,tv,wi-fi ,radar,x-ray scanners....the list goes on and on...

Cancer is a terrifying disease.Chemo is even more terrifying than the actual cancer as cancer drugs are actually derivatives of mustard gas and nurses have been getting cancer because the chemo drugs they administer actually give you more cancer!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

How about this...just let all of us worry about ourselves and you just worry about making sure you don't use a kindle, or plastic, or the microwave, or whatever else might give you cancer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

beckybecky said:


> Did you know that 520000 people die in America from Cancer every year.520000 is nearly 1/2 a million.


Actually 520,000 is over half a million...(sorry, the math major in me came out.)

For some credible cancer information, here's a link
http://www.cancer.org/acs/groups/content/@epidemiologysurveilance/documents/document/acspc-026238.pdf

Seeing as how I think it's safe to say most people on this board (aside from the 1 in 3 who may have had cancer, according to statistics) know someone who has died of cancer, I think no one is suggesting that cancer is silly.

Rather, they are suggesting that the odds of getting cancer from their Kindles is much less than the odds of getting ill or injured from any number of causes and are not going to dwell on it.

But thanks for posting your concerns.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

beckybecky said:


> cancer drugs are actually derivatives of mustard gas and nurses have been getting cancer because the chemo drugs they administer actually give you more cancer!


What's the source of this statement?

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> What's the source of this statement?
> 
> Mike


There was actually something out on the newswires about it; MSNBC, for one, picked it up:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38114586/ns/health-cancer/

And mustard gas WAS the precursor of modern chemo drugs, which I found very interesting.

Betsy
(whose dad and many good friends have passed from cancer, so I don't take it lightly, but am not giving my my Kindle, my iPad or my cell phone.)


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm glad I only got the WIFI version


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

beckybecky said:


> You think cancer is silly? Did you know that 520000 people die in America from Cancer every year.520000 is nearly 1/2 a million.
> Count all the headstones.
> 
> How many 9/11's is that I ask you? That is the equivalent of 3 planes crashing into a world trade centre every day!
> ...


My Gradnfather died of lung cancer before when my Dad was 1.

My Grandmother died of bone cancer that matasticized (sp) from breast cancer

My other Grandmother had breast cancer and survived

My Mother is in her third year fighting stage 3 lung cancer (non-smoker).

Cancer is not a joke but to worry about everything that can cause cancer is silly. The only way to not be exposed to something that is going to increase the likelihood of getting some form of cancer is to stop breathing. You will die but not of cancer.

You can worry about everything in your environment that can increase your liklihood of getting cancer and cause all sorts of health problems from anxiety. Or you can do waht you can to be healthy and not worry. Maybe you will get cancer, maybe you won't. I doubt that my Kindle is going to kill me, even if I leave the whispernet on. If it does, I will have enjoyed reading a ton of books.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> This is also a great way to fry your Kindle.


Mine often ends up under my pillow or dropped off the bed by morning if I read before going to sleep. So far neither it nor my brain are fried.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kansaskyle said:


> I'm glad I only got the WIFI version


I saw a story a few days ago where some parents are demanding that schools shut down their WiFi networks over fears of brain tumors in their children. Once again, there seems to be no credible, verified studies to support this.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

beckybecky said:


> You think cancer is silly? Did you know that 520000 people die in America from Cancer every year.520000 is nearly 1/2 a million.
> Count all the headstones.
> 
> How many 9/11's is that I ask you? That is the equivalent of 3 planes crashing into a world trade centre every day!
> ...


The biggest reason cancer rates are higher is because we live longer and we lower incidence of other causes of death like pneumonia and heart disease. The death rate is 100% and something has to go on the death certificate. The longer you live the more likely you will get cancer. That does not mean there aren't environmental carcinogens to avoid....but scare tactic numbers like those are not helpful


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I first heard of possible cancer from cellphones in the mid-90's when various studies were started to better understand this issue. For those interested, there is a cellphone FAQ sheet on the National Cancer Institute website:

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Risk/cellphones

Items 6 and 7 reference specific studies here in the US and abroad.

*Disclaimer: * I work for a major telecommunications manufacturer so I may be biased, but then again I've also been a cellphone user for 15 years ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I first heard of possible cancer from cellphones in the mid-90's when various studies were started to better understand this issue. For those interested, there is a cellphone FAQ sheet on the National Cancer Institute website:
> 
> http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Risk/cellphones
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is that you should be on the look out for a giant growth on the side of your head above your ear?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Why do you think he has a cartoon avatar?










Betsy


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

intinst said:


> I'll try not to use my Kindle by holding it to my ear.


Yeah, but don't you read your Kindle while holding it in or near your lap? I'd hate to have things start falling off...


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

Honestly, you have to take any kind of "scientific study" quoted by an environmental website with a grain of salt. They have an adgenda and willingly use questionable studies to advance it. These are the same people that brought us the global warming scam using doctored data and deleting the original raw data. This study, the largest of its kind and published this year, shows there is no increased risk of cancer from cell phone use.

http://www.cancer.gov/newscenter/pressreleases/Interphone2010Results


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

same stuff I've been hearing for a decade or more.

portable radios, cell phones, cordless phones, whatever uses radio waves.

everything causes cancer anymore, you know like breathing, drinking water, many foods.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

heck sex can cause cancer.. doesn't mean we're all going celibate.


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

s0nicfreak said:


> Uh, how big is your jacket? My Kindle certainly doesn't fit into any of my pockets.


----------



## Pippers (Sep 1, 2010)

TJoseph said:


> Honestly, you have to take any kind of "scientific study" quoted by an environmental website with a grain of salt. They have an adgenda and willingly use questionable studies to advance it. These are the same people that brought us the global warming scam using doctored data and deleting the original raw data. This study, the largest of its kind and published this year, shows there is no increased risk of cancer from cell phone use.
> 
> http://www.cancer.gov/newscenter/pressreleases/Interphone2010Results


but if we cant trust the government and we cant trust the environmental websites who can we trust

help help im so confused right now help


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Pippers said:


> but if we cant trust the government and we cant trust the environmental websites who can we trust
> 
> help help im so confused right now help


Tin foil. Trust the tin foil


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I feel a tumor growing as I read this thread. I think I am going to sue the thread starter


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

You that other person in disguise or something? ><

Last I checked, there are so many conflicted reports about whether RF from a cell phone was bad or not for you that you can't come up with a conclusion about it at all.

I think pretty much everything in the world has the potential to give you cancer or be harmful in some manner.  This includes food and air so stop using either of those.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Pippers said:


> but if we cant trust the government and we cant trust the environmental websites who can we trust
> 
> help help im so confused right now help


Can't trust corporations either .... so, no governments, no environmentalists (better make that all single issue advocate groups just to be safe), no corporations, no religions and no political parties - that pretty much leave TMZ and Judge Judy - and TMZ is too trashy to trust.

Trust Judge Judy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Trust Judge Judy.


We can't trust Judge Judy either...she's been taken over by a Half Orc.


Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH               

I won't be able to sleep tonight after that. That is just ...um wrong..


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

TJoseph said:


>


That is obviously not an average jacket, and that guy looks overweight. Got a link to that jacket's site?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

How about these two thoughts:

1. Cell phones allow us to stay outside longer while waiting for a call

2. The kindles allow us to stay outside longer while reading that any other electronic reading device I am aware of

The longer we stay outside, the longer we are exposed.

I certainly have heard studies that suggest that the longer you spend in the sun, the more likely you are to develop cancer.

Of course, the studies mentioning the sun could be just as much a load of bull as this one is.


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

s0nicfreak said:


> That is obviously not an average jacket, and that guy looks overweight. Got a link to that jacket's site?


I got the picture from a different website, but I think it is a Scottevest:

http://www.scottevest.com/


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

intinst said:


> I'll try not to use my Kindle by holding it to my ear.


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We can't trust Judge Judy either...she's been taken over by a Half Orc.


That picture is just disturbing!


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

TJoseph said:


> I got the picture from a different website, but I think it is a Scottevest:
> 
> http://www.scottevest.com/


Yup. Its a Scottevest. They're well known for having clothing with crazy amounts of pockets and in this case, huge pockets.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

s0nicfreak said:


> That is obviously not an average jacket, and that guy looks overweight. Got a link to that jacket's site?


Harley Davidson makes a vest with a couple of big inside pockets. Probably would hold a K2/K3. Probably not a iPad. My DX won't fit.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

If you want to worry about something that's real, worry about smoking. The cancer danger from smoking are real.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Goodness, Judge Judy has let herself go.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

beckybecky said:


> You think cancer is silly? Did you know that 520000 people die in America from Cancer every year.520000 is nearly 1/2 a million.
> Count all the headstones.
> 
> How many 9/11's is that I ask you? That is the equivalent of 3 planes crashing into a world trade centre every day!
> ...


Hell, you've got everything thrown in here including the kitchen sink. You are hyperventilating. Sit down and take a couple of deep breaths. Maybe have a couple of beers, or Captain Morgan Rum with Coke. I prefer diet cherry Pepsi with my rum. Speaking of Captain Morgan, don't forget, Sep. the 19th is talk like a pirate day.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I like red wine. In moderation ... of course. Adding to my risk of cancer, along with many other things, I'm sure. Meh. Some things, like reading my kindle while enjoying a glass of good cabernet, make life worthwhile.



> don't forget, Sep. the 19th is talk like a pirate day.


Speaking of Sept. 19, to find out your Pirate name:

http://www.froggynet.com/cgi-bin/pirate.cgi

Signed,
Pirate Buckaneer Thieving Heart


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Buckaneer Thieving Heart!

Signed,

Buckaneer Silver Leg


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sunshine22 said:


> Speaking of Sept. 19, to find out your Pirate name:
> http://www.froggynet.com/cgi-bin/pirate.cgi
> 
> Signed,
> Pirate Buckaneer Thieving Heart


O thank ye matey!
-Captain Grace the Surly


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunshine22 said:


> Speaking of Sept. 19, to find out your Pirate name:
> 
> http://www.froggynet.com/cgi-bin/pirate.cgi
> 
> ...


Oh Dear.

My Pirate name is. . . . . rather. . . . questionable. . . . .



Spoiler



Joan the Bitch Wench


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

beckybecky said:


> You think cancer is silly? Did you know that 520000 people die in America from Cancer every year.520000 is nearly 1/2 a million.
> Count all the headstones.
> 
> How many 9/11's is that I ask you? That is the equivalent of 3 planes crashing into a world trade centre every day!
> ...


1. If you are so concerned about it why are you even on the internet? Your computer apparently has quite a few toxic things in it.

2. Only one class of chemo drugs was ever a derivate of mustard gas. Oncology nurses about 30 years ago had a much higher incidence of cancers because they mixed the drugs. Nowadays pharmacy does that job, thank you.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

A new use for the spoiler button, lol!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh Dear.
> 
> My Pirate name is. . . . . rather. . . . questionable. . . . .
> 
> ...




Betsy


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2007/2/9/


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Arrr... me mateys!

-Landlubber Mad Toe


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Arr, me hearty's, I be Iron Tom Flint


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

sams said:


> Who keeps their Kindles/Nooks/Sonys/whatever under their pillow anyway?


<---- Raises hand  Why not?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think the risk from getting cancer from cell phones has gone down. Kids don't talk on them anymore they just text. Now they may sleep with them under their pillow. I'll have to ask my grandsons. Of course they will probably say no, because if their mom found out she would take the phone away. Then you wouldn't need to worry about cancer because they would die from withdrawals from their cell phones.









On a serious note, my mother died of cancer and it was hard to watch.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Whoops I forgot-

Signed,
Wench Aetheflaed the Rough


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Maria Lindsey the Wicked.

And Betsy, those pictures are scary.  Nightmare material.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Cancer schmancer....I've already got multiple sclerosis. If it's true that a lot of things in our environment can cause cancer, then I cant get away from those.  If I were to get cancer, then whatever happens happens. 

Just like I have no control over my MS. MS does what it wants, where it wants, and when it wants. I wont have any control over getting or not getting cancer.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Thanks from yours truly, Privateer Grainne O'Malley the Thieving Toe.
.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Belle2Be said:


> <---- Raises hand  Why not?


I'd worry about cracking or damaging the screen.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Tiersten said:


> I'd worry about cracking or damaging the screen.


Well, its between a thick pillow and a soft mattress, I wonder that I could break it if I wanted to. Besides, I'm just sleeping. Once my head is down, its down til the morning, no headbanging in my sleep


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

"Castaway Wicked Toe". Arrgghh


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> my tin foil hat protects me from all this


Ahhhh! You beat me to it, I even found a google image to use!


----------



## Vic15 (Aug 28, 2010)

The stress related to worrying about what might give you cancer is probably a far worse cancer risk..


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Kindles, bacon, cell phones, iPods, and sex, all cause cancer?  If they do, then I'm going to go out with a smile on my face.

I can get by without the cell phones, iPods, and sex.

But my Kindle DXG and BACON!  NO WAY!

Gene


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Ham radio operators are exposed to more RF than people are on a cell phone.  I use my 5 watt handheld radio all the time, and haven't had a problem.  Cell phones are a 1/3 of a watt. and don't need to be any more powerful because there are all these cell towers with overlapping coverage all over the place.

The Kindle is a speck on the radar. Unless you are Karnak.

Gene


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Assuming there is a risk -- I turn my Whispernet on a couple times a week to download or sync items.  That's less than five minutes total exposure per week (during which I am not holding the Kindle to my head  ).  Shall I worry about it?  Let me think . . . NO!


----------



## kenrose1 (Sep 18, 2010)

Kindle may CURE cancer. Read the material by John Kanzius and reviewed in the Journal of Experimental Therapeutics and Oncology.
There are many kinds of nuts that fall from a tree.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think this topic has run it's course. . . . .


----------

